
The Terminal: Snowden stuck in Moscow airport - pdx
http://rt.com/news/snowden-terminal-passport-stuck-265/
======
freshyill
"Your honor, my client—a man who never even graduated from high school—had no
idea what he was doing when he leaked NSA secrets. As you can see from his
trips to Hong Kong and Russia, he clearly doesn't think things through before
doing acting."

Just wait.

------
olalonde
It seems unlikely to me that someone as technically skilled as Snowden would
be carrying physical copies of his data as the article claims. Why not simply
upload his encrypted stuff to a few anonymous Gmail accounts, a few VPSes,
Dropbox, etc.? Also, I hope he never leaves his laptop(s) as his
hardware/software could get backdoored (aka "Evil Maid" attack).

~~~
mpyne
So how long will it take in the tender care of an FSB Q&A setup before Snowden
"agrees" to login to his VPS/Dropbox/etc. for them?

Although on the flipside, at least NSA will be able to track the login to that
service and possibly be able to figure out where it was stored.

They and/or the FBI are probably already serving NSLs/subpeonas/etc. to
determine whether Snowden or his girlfriend have active accounts with any of
the major/medium/minor cloud providers.

------
AUmrysh
What's the thought process behind voiding his passport? Wouldn't it be easier
for the CIA to kidnap him from South America compared to Russia?

~~~
rtpg
What about the (very real) possibility of him not being illegally kidnapped
and instead being extradited through legal process and brought back to the US?
Do you think the US _cares_ that much about bringing back this guy considering
the political fallout from such an act of kidnapping.

We could do it for bin Laden because it's bin Laden. I think most people would
disapprove of something similar for Snowden (as in : running into a foreign
country to take this guy , not kill him). Plus everyone's watching anyways,
and the last thing we need to do is vindicate Russia/Venezuela

------
philliphaydon
“There’s this guy walking around with as many as four computers and thumb
drives full of classified information and the Russian intelligence services
haven’t gotten ahold of it? Whatever was on those devices has been copied.”

^ I doubt he would have 4 laptops, nor would they know if he has a bunch of
thumbdrives.

------
bobdvb
It's summer how can he be (wait for it... drum roll....) Snow'd-in! _rim-shot_

